# Best Cleaner for white plastic sealing strips



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Can someone tell me what the best cleaner is to bring back the greying rubber seals that run around the gutters etc on a motorhome, also the black lines that seem to appear as if by magic!!!
Thanks in anticipation.
Alshymer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Black streaks simple, hard surface cleaner you probably have some under the sink.

The grey rubbers , depends on the make up.
Try the hard surface cleaner first. If no joy try a cream cleaner that has the vitreous enamel logo on the container. It wont scratch.
And PVC window frame cleaner.

Other members will come along no doubt.

Dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

My problem is the discoloration of the sealants around the various windows, doors and flaps.
Asked the people who double-glazed my house, but got no real answers.

What have you got for that, Dave ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Elbow grease.

Its coloured water but the harder you rub the better it gets. :lol: 

The trouble with a lot of plastic trim discolouration is the product degradation. I have yellowing flaps on the ehu and exterior gas conector boxes yet the fridge vents are still bright white.

Dave p


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

a mild mix of bleach and water pn all ehu,sealant etc. It is recommneded in the Swift book and works really

Rinse thoroughly and then wash as normal

Regards


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Jiff,and a small nail/ tooth brush, for plastic thingies, wash of with water.

for the mastic type sealers I use graffiti remover, sprayed on a piece of rag,test a small area first,wash off immediately with LOTS of water

Les


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

You could try "Silky" available from all caravan shops, lasts for years and definitely gets all the black streaks off and at about £3.50 a tin will last for years.

Lynne


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks , all.

When it stops raining, I'll try the bleach.


----------

